# Rahmenschutz Slayer 790 msl - Erfahrungen und Empfehlung



## Hossi78 (27. November 2017)

Hallo Mountainbiker,

ich werde bald ein Rocky Mountain Slayer 790 msl besitzen. in der rot-matt Variante (2017)
Ich möchte es von Anfang an vernünftig schützen.

Welchen Rahmenschutz könnt ihr empfehlen aus folgenden Gesichtpunkten:


Passform
Applikation - also komfortable Montage 
Haltbarkeit & Schutz: Hält das vernünftig Steinschläge ab ?
Removal - geht das auch wieder sauber ab ?

Erfahrungen:
wer hat das schon gemacht und kann eine gute Anleitung zum sauberen Anbringen emfehlen`

Danke
Jochen


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (27. November 2017)

Servus Jochen,

schau mal hier --> http://www.invisiframe.co.uk/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN/SLAYER-790-MSL

Hab den Rahmenschutz auch bestellt und der macht einen extrem hochwertigen Eindruck. Die Teile werden aus der sehr robusten 3M Folie hergestellt.
Aufbringen konnte ich die Sachen leider noch nicht, da das Bike leider erst im Januar/Februar kommt 

Schöne Grüße, Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. November 2017)

Und das konntest du nicht in den normalen Slayer Thread schreiben?


----------

